# Newera R32 GTR - with a twist



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

recently sourced for a customer :squintdan 

thought you would want to have a look its slightly bonkers

if there are any parts on this car people want we can source them

















































































































oh yeah and its got this



















:wavey:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

not keen on R33 GTR wings on R32s (although it looks pretty cool on nocturnals box).

for the rest it looks hard as **** though, damn.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

whoa. as if the big single weren't enough - although nitrous does come in handy when programmed for WOT from idle to about 5000rpm. Can't see the foggers in the engine bay...but then...STOCK FUEL RAIL/Nismo regulator??? Makes me wonder if I really had to get a Tomei fuel rail and dump the stocker/Nismo regulator setup.

That bodykit is very close to what I was envisioning for my car at one point - d.speed rear wing and Veilside kit, but stock front - no matter how much I try, and they do in fact look better in person, I can't bring myself to like any Veilside front designs, especially the combat version above.

I've decided not to go over the top with the wing, but I still do need those Veilside skirts to finish off my car. The cherry on top, as it were. On top of a fooking expensive, giant, tear-jerking and blood-letting, sundae!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

that bonnet is pure functionality - I used to have a thing against asymmetrical bonnets, but it's got ducts in exactly the right places. Who makes that one?


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

Hate the whale tail. Way too big. Front bumper is horrendous too, and I can say that objectively as I have the same one on my 32 and I hate it..... 
Other than that, pretty tasty looking motor.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its different, its a weekend car isnt it really, just meant to go as fast as possible lol


----------



## Mr. Keets (Jan 7, 2006)

Slightly bonkers? Mad as a cut snake is closer to it. 

Interesting hood though. I wonder what all the FG would do at 140mph???


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

interesting - no oil catch tank - recirculates crankcase venting just like stock. For all the wild mods on the car, there are some interesting decisions on the engine - upgrades you'd expect to see but aren't there.

But then again...I run a stock radiator and intercooler....still!!


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

The bodykit looks horrible....


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

I like the rear bumper and the giant turbo...sweeet. Front is a little much for me though. That car will be in the next fast and the furious movie.hahaha. I am looking at nitrous for my rig as well. I would like to see how it is set up. I am running a twin set though.


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

cars not bad would change the bodykit though. engine is excellnt


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

it is bonkers though nitrous n all


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

I really like those seats!


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

bkvj said:


> not keen on R33 GTR wings on R32s (although it looks pretty cool on nocturnals box).
> 
> for the rest it looks hard as **** though, damn.



Cheers.... :smokin: 

Bonnett is a Stout Bonnet in case anyone was asking.

Overall, not a bad condition car... Not my taste as I like straight line and not curve (as seen on my car :chuckle: ) 

The D-Speed wing is hard to get in picture. At certain angle it looks right and straight, and at other angle it look big and curvy.

BUT... for a wing with PROPER downforce design that isn't standing on 2 leg (GT Wing), the D-Speed is hard to beat as it got all the element for a proper wing.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

I was going to go for nismo spats until I saw those veilside skirts - just the thing to beef up the R32's weedy standard sideskirts :smokin:


----------



## ddavej (Jan 10, 2006)

Superb looking car IMO!!!! Out of interest, how much would a car like that cost?? 
Dave.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its up on our website at the moment


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

One word...

YUK!!

not my thing at all.....

Is that a stock CAS with a blue cover or is it non-std??

TT


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

all comments welcomed...its not 100% to my taste either, but some people like "crazy" examples

CAS - wait and see, will be doing these in the trade section soon


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

It looks hardcore :smokin: I Like it :bowdown1:


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Reminds me of a toned down version of Nocturnals car!

Butuz


----------



## usbao (Feb 14, 2007)

what turbo is that?


----------



## justntime (Feb 11, 2008)

It's different, I'd rather the cool, clean lines of the GTR. But hey it's not mine. So I don't have to worry. Any HP readings??


----------

